# Tirion - Die Gilde Last Stance sucht für Kara/ZA/WotLK



## Huntara (15. September 2008)

Edit:

Die Gründungsmitglieder dieser Gilde haben aus diversen Gründen nach für nach die Gilde verlassen.


----------



## Huntara (16. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------

